# Setten auf der JSF - Seite



## internet (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

kann ich mittels eines Button* direkt auf der JSF - Seite* meine Attribute / Objekte der Bean  setzen anstatt eine Methode in der Bean zu implementieren wie unten?


```
public void deleteMethode(){
        object.setAttribute(false);
    }
```

Also zum Beispiel:

<h:commandButton> wenn geklickt, dann *bean.attribute = true *

Wie geht das?


----------



## Luu (6. Mai 2010)

Mit setPropertyActionListener (jsf-ri-1.2)


----------



## internet (6. Mai 2010)

kannst du ein Beispiel machen?!


----------

